# My "jet black" seats are turning gray!



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

That happened to my head!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

OldWhiteChevy said:


> Does anybody else have this problem? It's mostly the driver's seat, since I'm usually the only one in the car. I've tried wiping the surface (mainly where my butt meets the seat) with a damp lint-free cloth but that doesn't seem to do much. Has anyone tried any commercial fabric cleaners, and if so, how did they work? Not an earthshaking problem, but a bit of an annoyance in a car that still looks brand new (2012 LT1). Thanks in advance.


I've seen this before and it's one of two things or a combination thereof. The first can be from wear and tear (duh) If you wear heavy duty pants it may wear through faster. The other possibility is that your arse is like niagra falls and it's extremely oily. If this is the case or it's a combination, have your seats deep cleaned. 

You could always go for custom seat covers if unrepairable


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Try getting the vacuum cleaner on it , it may have accumulated dust and other contaminants . But it does sound like wear and tear , got a picture you can upload ?


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

This is sort of what it looks like. It's kind of light-dependent. In this case the bolsters and seatback also look kind of grayish, but up close and in person the center (or butt) area of the seat contrasts a bit more with the rest of the seat. I tried vacuuming but that didn't change it much. Not a big deal, but the car is only 2 years old.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If its just the seat bottom, try using a damp cloth to clean them, it should take out some of that dirt. Shows how much I know, I always thought my seats looked grey.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes you can't really tell anything from the picture it looks the same as mine if I am being honest . It probably needs a lot of vacuuming because the dust has probably soaked into the foam underneath the seat cover try giving it another really good hover, followed by a bit of a soak with a wet cloth then leave you door open in the sun to let it dry off , ( if u can leave the door open and not have any worrys )


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I tried vacuum and it seems to "smear the gray" in more. I also barely have passengers so driver and passenger seat looks night and day. The cloth on the drivers door also turns white but that's dead skin sells. I never wear shorts or drive ass necked in my car so that's not skin cells. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Almost looks like lint particles trapped in the fabric. Needs some serious cleaning.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine was doing this as well, not near as bad though. I used my wife's little green machine to shampoo the seats, it worked!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Blow it out with a blowgun. You'll be shocked by the amount of dust that comes out of even clean looking seats. After blowing shampoo.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i use a nice deep soft leather cleaner for my seats. more like a conditioner i found some interesting products last year and makes my interior stand out 24/7! carpet id recommend a carpet cleaner for cars ( i bought one from princess auto for $120) works wonders on carpets and soft fabrics.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I also have the jet black seats, but they look new! Thinking about buying seat covers regardless just in case.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ i wish they made clear seat covers lol, the seat covers around here are LAME af!!! lol


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> ^ i wish they made clear seat covers lol, the seat covers around here are LAME af!!! lol


You are cleaver my friend!! Clear seat covers that don't sound like plastic when you sit down!! ^ Same reason I haven't bought covers yet, maybe I'm too picky. I digress, I still haven't dropped on a set of weather tech mats...


----------

